# New tool tames Facebook with firewall



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

WorkLight has released a tool that's designed to allow companies to provide employees with access to Facebook while ensuring the social network is run from behind secure corporate firewalls.

The server-based tool, known as WorkBook, stores proprietary company data on secure servers, not on Facebook servers, WorkLight said. In addition, the tool integrates with a company's existing single sign-on tools to authenticate employees, it said.

Non-proprietary data can be viewed on the larger Facebook network, but proprietary company data, along with employee phone numbers and job roles, will be hidden behind the firewall, said David Lavenda, vice president of marketing and product strategy at Boston-based WorkLight. 


http://www.techworld.com/security/news/index.cfm?RSS&NewsID=10974


----------

